# Dixie at Varner this saturday 4/2.....NOT Fort Yargo



## bsanders (Mar 31, 2016)

Due to new rules at Yargo, we will be having our tourney at Varner instead. Shooting for a 6:45am blast off and weigh in at 3.


----------



## Mr. P (Apr 3, 2016)

What changes did they make at Yargo?


----------



## bsanders (Apr 3, 2016)

Pm sent


----------

